# who are mercer financial services



## snowy (16 Sep 2008)

please move if this is in the wrong section

I received a letter addressed to my late dad from Mercer Financial Services. It says the employee benefits division has moved to another part of the company. Theres no details regarding what is held with them in relation to my dad.

I dealt with his probabte and i never came across this company. So does anyone know who they are and what they do and what might be held with them in relation to my dad.

Ive rang them, left a message and sent an email but they havnt replied. I also googled them but it was all double dutch about risk managment ?  Im going call them again tommorow but its annoying me that i dont know whats going on 

id be grateful for any info


----------



## circle (16 Sep 2008)

They manage pension administration for many large companies in Ireland,
Circle


----------



## snowy (16 Sep 2008)

thanks a million - thats interesting


----------



## LDFerguson (17 Sep 2008)

It's likely that your Dad was a member of a pension scheme that Mercer administered.  If they're still writing to him, he may not have claimed his benefits.  Or maybe he did, but just remained on their mailing list.   

Compile a list of all your Dad's former employers and contact Mercer again to see which of them they administer the pension scheme for.


----------



## snowy (18 Sep 2008)

thanks again 

i thought maybe they were managing his pension but as it turns out it was to do with shares he had .


----------



## Don_08 (18 Sep 2008)

They also do share administration for a lot of companies.


----------

